
Deep Learning for Programmers (GPU, CPU) Clojure Book 0.8.0 - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-programmers?release=0.8.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
Also, the open-source software used:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate](https://github.com/uncomplicate)

